# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Infinity-Box: Huawei-G6150, G6, G7007 fast direct unlock released

## mohamed73

*Huawei-G6150, G6, G7007 fast direct unlock released * .Huawei-G6150 fast direct unlock released
.Huawei-G6 fast direct unlock released
.Huawei-G7007 fast direct unlock released
.Fly-B430 model included in list
.security area repair improved (38 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated  
Discussion thread is here:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

